# Προστακτική β' πληθ. του παραγγέλλω



## Aeriko (Aug 14, 2009)

Καλημέρα,

η προστακτική β' πληθυντικού του παραγγέλλω είναι παραγγείλτε, παραγγείλατε ή παραγγείλετε; Το είχα γράψει παραγγείλτε, μου το διορθώσανε σε παραγγείλετε, έχω όμως την εντύπωση ότι η σωστή μορφή είναι παραγγείλατε και αποδεκτή μορφή το παραγγείλτε, όχι όμως και το παραγγείλετε. Δεν αναφέρει κάτι ούτε ο Μπαμπινιώτης, ούτε και στη σχολική γραμματικη του Τριανταφυλλίδη βρήκα κάτι. 

Σας ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με το Λεξισκόπιο παραγγείλετε.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2009)

Μου φαίνεται επιεικώς απαράδεκτο να σου διορθώσουν το παραγγείλτε σε παραγγείλετε, εκτός κι αν το κείμενο απευθύνεται στον Κύριο Χρήστο Σαρτζετάκη. Παραγγείλτε/παραγγείλετε είναι νομίζω τα αποδεκτά. Παραγγείλατε ίσως σε άλλες εποχές.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2009)

Έχει δίκιο ο Αμβρόσιος.
Πάντως νομίζω ότι το "παραγγείλτε" είναι η προστακτική του "παραγγέλνω", αν και το Λεξισκόπιο δεν την αναφέρει καν στο λήμμα παραγγέλνω. Αλλά έχει το στέλνω-στείλτε, οπότε σίγουρα πρέπει να είναι και παραγγέλνω-παραγγείλτε.


----------



## Aeriko (Aug 14, 2009)

Μα είναι εναλλακτικός τύπος, παραγγέλλω-παραγγέλνω. Το λέει και ο Τριανταφυλλίδης!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2009)

Aeriko said:


> Μα είναι εναλλακτικός τύπος, παραγγέλλω-παραγγέλνω. Το λέει και ο Τριανταφυλλίδης!


Το ξέρω, γι' αυτό είπα ότι έχει δίκιο ο Αμβρόσιος. Μόνο αν επιμένουν σε λόγιους τύπους μπορεί να σου το διορθώσουν, επειδή όντως το παραγγέλλω είναι πιο λόγιο από το παραγγέλνω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 14, 2009)

Aeriko said:


> Δεν αναφέρει κάτι ούτε ο Μπαμπινιώτης



Για καλό σου. Γιατί μεσοπθ. μετοχή έχει μόνο "παρηγγελμένος" :)

Ναι, τώρα, παραγγείλετε / παραγγείλτε (με "tilt" στο προφορικό)


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Στο _απαγγέλλω_, πάντως, δέχεται (το Λεξισκόπιο) το *απαγγείλτε*.


----------

